

Windows 7 Adds TaskBar Preview Feature - rstan251
http://officeliveteam.com/archives/301

======
smoody
"Windows 7 promises to provide many aesthetically pleasing features and a
potentially smaller, less bloated, footprint than Vista."

I guess they're not quite ready to commit to a smaller, less bloated
footprint.

